# MTB Tricks für Anfänger



## Cloud (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo 

Ich bin im besitz eines Cube Attention 2010 Fahrrades und bin damit jetzt so c.a 250 KM gefahren, also noch recht neu das Fahrrad.

Naja ich wollt jetzt mal ein parr Tricks erlernen mit dem MTB 
also ich kann schon freihändig mit dem fahrrad "rollen" aber nicht freihändig fahren. 

vieleicht könnt Ihr mir ja parr Tipps geben, wär cool wenns noch bilder oder ein video dazu gibt 
also welcher Trick für den Anfang gut wäre und so, ich habe gehört der Wheely wär für den Anfang net schlecht?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten =)


----------



## weis-nix (8. Juli 2010)

mmh ja mit nem cube bike tricks machen is halt so ne sache.. aber ich würd halt mal die ganzen basics mal üben.. auf dem rad stehen und bunnyhop.. vl auch auf dem vorderat ne 180 grad drehung.. (hat das überhaupt nen namen?  ) und wheely zwischen durch auch mal.. kannst dir aber auch ne rampe baund und dann whaterjumps machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cloud (8. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antwort 
aber ich brauch ja ne Anleitung mit Bildern oder Videos damit ich weis wie das geht xD der name bringt mir ja dan net so viel ^^


----------



## numis (8. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U"]YouTube- how to bunnyhop (german)[/nomedia]

auf youtube findest du genügend solche anleitungen


----------



## Cloud (8. Juli 2010)

ok Danke, werd morgen mal versuch ob es klappt xP

wer noch mehr tipps hat, kann sie gerne nennen, Danke =)


----------



## Lookbehind (8. Juli 2010)

Was willst du mit dem Rad denn machen? Durch den Wald heizen? Dirt-Biken? In der Stadt ne Show abziehen?
Kurz, wo liegt das Einsatzgebiet?

Ansonsten sind grundlegende Techniken nie verkehrt.
Langsames fahren üben. Auf dem Bike stehen... also, ohne zu fahren  Gewichtsverlagerung, Kurventechnik, !Bunnyhop!, Wheelie, Stoppie, ... 
Auch wenn manches davon alles andere als spektakulär klingt, und meistens auch nicht so spannend aussieht, so baut doch vieles darauf auf.


----------



## Cloud (9. Juli 2010)

also ich hab heut 1h versucht den BunnyHop hinzubekommen, aber vorne komm ich nur so parr centimeter hoch (also nicht wie auf dem Video 1 Meter) bei mir sinds vill so 20cm.... und hinten hab ich das gefühl das uich grad ma 10cm hochkomme <.< 

muss man einfach parr wochen üben damit ich höher komme? oder liegts an mein gewicht? wieg so 77kg aber bin noch am abnehmen..

deswegen schaff ich warscheinlich auch immer noch 1 hop.. weil wenn ich versuche vorne hochzujumpen und dan hinten auch noch, ist mein vorderrad schon längst wieder aufm boden....


----------



## heifisch (9. Juli 2010)

10cm passt doch für nen paar Tage üben sehr sehr gut!
Am Gewicht liegt's sicher nicht. Wenn du aber sagst, dass das VR schon wieder am Boden ist, wenn das HR hochkommt und trotzdem 10cm hoch kommst machst du sonst vermutlich eher einen Schweinehop. Also mit beiden Räder gleichzeitig hoch. Gewöhn dir das nicht an! Das hat man später so verinnerlicht, dass man nur schwer wieder zum Bunnyhop kommt. Ansonsten, mal nur das VR hoch lupfen und dabei schön nach hinten lehen. Wenn das gut klappt, den Oberkörper wenn das VR oben ist schnell wieder nach vorne und das HR mit ziehen. Muss man üben!
Sonst sind die Grundtechniken schon genannt. Trackstand(Mit dem Rad ohne ab zu steigen stehen), Gewichtverlagerung(bei recht langsamer Fahrt mal das Rad sehr stark noch rechts, oder links kippen), Kurventechnik, Stoppie(zählt eigentlich auch zu Gewichtsverlagungung, man zieht an der VR-Bremse und verlagert das Gewicht nach vorne. Dann steht man auf dem VR, das trainiert das Gleichgewicht  )


----------



## macmaegges (9. Juli 2010)

weis-nix schrieb:


> mmh ja mit nem cube bike tricks machen is halt so ne sache.. aber ich würd halt mal die ganzen basics mal üben.. auf dem rad stehen und bunnyhop.. vl auch auf dem vorderat ne 180 grad drehung.. (hat das überhaupt nen namen?  ) und wheely zwischen durch auch mal.. kannst dir aber auch ne rampe baund und dann whaterjumps machen




Er hat einen Namen 

Endo - one-eighty(180)


__
Ich hatte am anfang auch massive Probleme mit dem Bunny Hop.
Hab das VR nicht richtig hoch bekommen, von dem HR ganz zu schweigen...
Nach schätzungsweise 2 Wochen ( nicht ständigem Üben) hats fast immer richtig geklappt.
Mittlerweile hoppe ich über ca 50 cm drüber.
Ist schätzungsweise ein Jahr vergangen, seit ich angefangen habe den Hop richtig zu lernen.
Ich denke es ist auch in kürzerer Zeit möglich


----------



## Cloud (9. Juli 2010)

erstma Danke an alle für die netten Tipps =)

@heifisch Danke für die gut erklärten Tipps !! ich werd mir mal dein Text ausdrucken und vieleicht heute Arbend oder Morgen nochmal probieren! =)
ich fang dan glaubich doch erstma mit dem Grundtechnik an, also auf dem fahrrad stehen (ähm stehen also auf den pedalen stehen und dan gleichgewicht halten, oder im sitzen? wie meinst du das? oder beides am besten können? xD )  kurventechnik hab ich net sogut drauf, das muss ich echt mal üben, immer wenn ich schnell fahre und ne kurve fahren will, mach ich n richtig großen bogen <.< weil hab schiss das ich hinfliegen, mein 630 euro teurers fahrrad ist nämluch noch zimmlich neu und wills net schrotten <.<


----------



## heifisch (9. Juli 2010)

Auf den Pedalen stehen ist einfach, fang erstmal damit an. Im sitzen gehts natürlich auch. Das Gleichgewicht hält man indem man das VR einschlägt und dann mit den Knien/bzw. dem Oberkörper ausgleicht.
Das Bike wird von einmal hinfallen nicht kaputt gehen.  Nimm am Anfang erstmal den Fuß raus. Erstens bekommt man dadurch ein sicheres Gefühl und zweitens sinkt so der Schwerpunkt. Dann einfach üben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. Juli 2010)

Schau mal auf *Fahrtechnik.tv*, da sind viele Moves dabei.

Ansonsten ein Fernziel:


----------



## Cloud (9. Juli 2010)

okay =)

Danke für die Tipps, echt nett von euch 

das video hab ich übrigens auch vorr parr tagen gefunden


----------



## LB-Biker (10. Juli 2010)

Bunny Hop ist reine Übungssache, ich fahre seit 3 Monaten Dirtbike, vll. die letzten 3-4 Wochen den Bunny Hop geübt, jetzt komme ich  locker auf 65 cm.
Mach dir am besten ne Meßlatte und spring da immer drüber, so lernt man es am schnellsten.


MfG


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (10. Juli 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> jetzt komme ich  locker auf 65 cm.



Wie schnell kommst Du für die 65 cm angefahren?


----------



## LB-Biker (10. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Wie schnell kommst Du für die 65 cm angefahren?



Boah da fragste mich was 
Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen fahre 36:18 und habe ca. 12 Meter Anlauf und trete hat so gut es geht rein, dass ich mit 6 Meter Auslauf zurecht komme.
Die Geschwindigkeit ist für nen BH aber egal, ich packe auch ausem Stand 65 cm.


----------



## macmaegges (10. Juli 2010)

65 cm find ich schon extrem hoch.

Aus dem Stand komme ich nicht ganz 50 cm hoch. dürften ca 40 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (11. Juli 2010)

Weltrekord liegt glaub ich bei 107 cm, also ist 65 cm auch nicht das wahre, aber ich bin ja noch am üben.


----------



## macmaegges (11. Juli 2010)

Hab das hier gefunden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399856
142cm 

Ich würde gerne mal den höchsten BH über ein Hindernis sehen, wenn mona frontal drauf zu fährt und drüberhoppen will.
Nix aus dem Stand und so.


----------



## LB-Biker (11. Juli 2010)

Weiß einer wie viel so nen Trialbike wiegt?
Würde mich mal intressieren


----------



## everywhere.local (11. Juli 2010)

denke max 10kg


----------



## TheFranz (13. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie der Mann das in dem Video ab 1:05 macht?


----------



## snoopz (13. Juli 2010)

TheFranz schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie der Mann das in dem Video ab 1:05 macht?



Klar, in der Theorie ist das ganz einfach: Erstmal Stoppie/Endo und dann durch Gewichtsverlagerung und dosierten Einsatz der Bremse oben halten. In der Praxis wiederum stelle ich mir das relativ schwer vor.


----------



## TheFranz (13. Juli 2010)

Ja so in die Richtung sollte es funktionieren.
Hast du es schonmal probiert?


----------



## LB-Biker (13. Juli 2010)

Meinst du das auf dem HR stehen oder das ums Vorderrad drehen?


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juli 2010)

ich glaube er meint snoopz.
ich hab das früher bei uns die garageneinfahrt immer runterwärts gemacht. das ging bei mir auch so 7-10m gut, aber heute müsste ich dafür wieder n paar tage üben, denke ich


----------



## flyingscot (13. Juli 2010)

Beim Hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad sollte man bei Scheibenbremse hinten sehr vorsichtig sein: Weder die Bremssättel noch die Rahmen sind für diese Belastung ausgelegt.

Die Trialer fahren daher auch ne HS33-Felgenbremse hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFranz (13. Juli 2010)

Nein, Stoppie und dann weiter "rollen"


----------



## LB-Biker (13. Juli 2010)

Ist das selbe wie Wheelie nur andersrum, konnte ich mal, jetzt nichmehr.
Hat wahrscheinlich nicht zuletzt damit zu tun, dass nen Dirtbike keine Vorderbremse hat


----------



## snoopz (13. Juli 2010)

Auf dem Vorderrad fahren, meinte er denke ich. Nein, ich habe es noch nicht probiert - da ist meine Technik noch bei *weitem* nicht gut genug für.


----------



## Ghostrider29 (16. Juli 2010)

ich glaub da muss man einen ziemlich guten gleichgewichtssin haben und alles muss miteinander abgestimmt sein. Das muss man denk ich lange üben. Also bis 6-7 ist kein problem aber länger...


----------



## Webster_22 (17. Juli 2010)

Am besten übst du das, wenn du dich am Steuerrohr aufs Oberrohr "setzt" (versuch auf den Pedalen zu bleiben). Dein Schwerpunkt ist weit vorne und unten. Die Überschlagsgefahr hältst du dadurch sehr gering und du kannst dich besser an den Punkt wagen, an dem sich dein Bike gerade noch nicht überschlägt. Auch das Dosieren der Bremse übt man so gefahrloser.


----------

